

"SimpleDB simply sucks" - pius
http://www.stucharlton.com/blog/archives/000177.html

======
bayareaguy
I can't speak from experience yet, but I think it is premature to say SimpleDB
sucks just because it's not your run of the mill relational dbms.

SimpleDB is really a distributed, durable, indexed tuple store with read-often
write-seldom in mind. It looks like a great platform for implementing
something like a directory server.

If rumors are to be believed, SimpleDB is really just Erlang + BerkeleyDB with
some cpu limits (which makes sense since BerkeleyDB really only gives you
access methods and raw storage).

Personally, I'd like to see Amazon start providing a little tighter
integration between their services. I'd like to be able to register a callback
on an S3 upload that would enqueue an update to SDB via SQS and then bill the
customer via FPS.

